# Healthy Muffin Recipe Recommendations Please



## CanadianMeg (Sep 27, 2005)

I am looking for your recommendations for healthy muffin recipes. Please no recipes you have not made yourself. Also not looking for chocolate chip or dessert type muffins. I'm looking for breakfast muffins. Any help?


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite breakfast muffin recipes. 

Buttermilk Oatmeal Muffins


1 ½ cups old fashioned rolled oats
1 ½ cups buttermilk
2 eggs
½ cup brown sugar
½ cup butter or margarine, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 ½ cups flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Preheat oven to 400ºF. Mix oats and buttermilk. Allow them to soak for 20 minutes. Combine eggs, brown sugar, butter, rolled oat mixture, and vanilla. In a smaller bowl combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and ground nutmeg. Combine the wet and dry mixtures and fold together gently until just mixed. Spoon into prepared pan. Bake for 20 minutes. Remove from pan and cool on rack. Makes 12.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

The link below is to another muffin recipe that I posted awhile back. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7114


----------



## Zereh (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's one that I make most often, it came off of the box of Hodgson Mill Wheat Bran. The batter keeps nicely in the fridge for two to three weeks and makes about two dozen total, so you can make a few here and there as the mood strikes you:

*Bran Muffins*
 3 c unprocessed wheat bran
 1 c boiling water
 1 c brown sugar
 1/2 c butter 
 2 1/2 c ap flour
 2 t baking soda
 1 t salt
 2 eggs, beaten
 2 c buttermilk

 Mix 1 c wheat bran with 1 c boiling water; stir and let water absorb into the bran. 

 In a seperate bowl blend sugar and butter. Measure and combine flour, baking soda and salt. Combine the moist bran with the beaten eggs, the remaining 2 c of bran, buttermilk, blended suger-butter mixture, flour, soda and salt. Stir until well blended.

 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Spoon batter into lightly greased muffin tins. Bake 15 minutes.

(Just stir the batter well before baking if you're using what you've stored in the fridge.)


Z


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 27, 2005)

*Low-Fat Orange Cranberry Muffins*
2 ¼ c AP flour
¾ c whole wheat flour
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 ½ tsp baking soda
1 ½ tsp salt
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 lg seedless orange, scrubbed and cut in 8 sections
1 ½ c fresh or frozen cranberries
3 lg eggs
1 ½ c applesauce
1 ½ c brown sugar, packed
¼ c chopped walnuts


Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly coat 12-cup muffin pan with vegetable shortening or fit with cupcake papers.

In large bowl, stir together the flours, baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon. Set aside.

Place the orange in a food processor and puree. Add cranberries and pulse until coarsely chopped. Add eggs, applesauce, and brown sugar and then pulse until mixed. 

Pour into dry ingredients and stir just until blended. Spoon into muffin cups. Sprinkle with walnuts. Bake 18-20 minutes or until tops spring back when touched lightly. Turn the muffins onto a wire rack to cool.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2005)

I would use Zereh's recipe, but substitute and equal amount of Splenda for the sugar, and add 2 tbs. molasses.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2006)

I know, this is an old thread, but I just found.

Boston brown bread Muffins

in a large bowl, blend well:
3 large eggs
1/2 cup butter, melted and cooled
1/2 cup molasses or honey
2 cups buttermilk

in a large bowl, sift together:
1 cup rye flour
1 cup whole-wheat flour
1/2 cupm brown sugar
1 t bakingsoa

add:
1 cup yellow corn meal
1 cup dark raisins

combine the two mixtures just enough to blend.
Spoon the batter into the pan, bake for 20-25min in the preheated oven at 375°F

love them still a bit warm with butter on it.. *yumm*


----------



## marmalady (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, thank you!  I love Boston Brown Bread, and this looks great!


----------

